# Tortoise documentary



## chase thorn (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_KWVHixpEQ

This has Lonesome George in it at 26:00 

Very interesting...


----------



## cueboy007 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, will be watching it now.

Too sad lonesome George is no longer with us.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 29, 2012)

the tortoise Timmy at about 4 min in needs his nails trimmed soooo badly!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 29, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## bigred (Jun 29, 2012)

Just watched the whole video, I have seen parts of it berore but never the whole thing. Pretty cool thanks for posting it


----------



## Tyrtle (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh I know a certain someone who love to have that on DVD. I'm going to see if it's available. Thanks for the linky!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 29, 2012)

ok just got done watching it! great link, thank you! i did not know that painted sliders would spend winter frozen! so cool. lots of cool stuff. love the Nature shows.


----------



## expo tort (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally an informative video on turtles and torts that the public can easily access.


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2012)

Good show. Thanks.


----------



## EKLC (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for this, lot's of new footage I haven't seen before


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 29, 2012)

Interesting.. definitely gonna watch.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 30, 2012)

I was actually scared for that leopard under the elephant


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 30, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> I was actually scared for that leopard under the elephant



Me too!


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 30, 2012)

Great film; however, I am not crazy about seeing creatures killing and eating other live creatures... I know this is nature, but I just have a hard time with it.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 30, 2012)

Really enjoyed watching it. A lot of info I didn't know.


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 30, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> Great film; however, I am not crazy about seeing creatures killing and eating other live creatures... I know this is nature, but I just have a hard time with it.



Me too. I breathe a sigh of relief whenever a tortoise/turtle gets away from its prey.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 30, 2012)

chase thorn said:


> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_KWVHixpEQ[/video]
> 
> This has Lonesome George in it at 26:00
> 
> Very interesting...



Thanks for posting this documentary, Chase! So great to finally see a documentary dedicated to turtles and tortoises, as opposed to just featuring them. Had some good info and great footage. Loved it!


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought this was nice to see  Glad you all liked it!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 1, 2012)

I really enjoyed watching this.. Thanks Chase. I learned some new things I didn't know.


----------



## chase thorn (Jul 1, 2012)

I just wish there were much more than jut a few!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 2, 2012)

This was very interesting!


----------

